# Problema X e suo restart

## scolpi

Appena qualche minuto fa mi è successo di avere un riavvio di X  senza alcun motivo apparente uso una Nvidia, riporto  cosa mi dice dmsg:

 *Quote:*   

> X:6621 conflicting memory types b06ac000-b06af000 uncached-minus<->write-combining
> 
> reserve_memtype failed 0xb06ac000-0xb06af000, track uncached-minus, req write-combining
> 
> X:6621 conflicting memory types b06ab000-b06af000 uncached-minus<->write-combining
> ...

 

mentre lspci | grep nVidia mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)

 

----------

## cloc3

io  cercherei su google con la stringa d'errore o posterei direttamente sul forum nvidia.

----------

## ago

io invece andrei anche a vedere la versione di X e la versione dei driver nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## scolpi

 *Quote:*   

> simone@simone ~/Downloads $ equery list | grep nvidia
> 
> media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.36
> ...

 

----------

